# I added way to much yeast .now what?



## xcaret

I put 3 times the required amount of yeast in my concentrated berry juices fermentation..Its my first try and I was cutting the amount by 3 as my container was smaller than the recipe called for. What will to much yeast do ? Can I fix it by asdding more sugar ? I dont have much room for more water.
Neil


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

As far as i know, you can't really add too much yeast.
You should be fine.


----------



## robie

Only so many cells can survive in a given space, anyway, and there is only so much sugar for them to convert. The vast majority of the yeast will eventually fall out and settle in the bottom with the lees and sediment.


----------



## EngineJoe

Overpitching is theoretically possible, but practically VERY unlikely for the home brewer/winemaker. You'll be fine.


----------



## xcaret

thanks to everyone who reassured me that my overdose of yeast should not hurt the end product..
Neil


----------



## Wade E

Youll just have more sediment on the bottom to rack off of. Make sure you rack off on time though.


----------



## Luc

You cannot add too much yeast !!!
Well in fact you can but then you should have added a kilo yeast to a gallon or so.......

Remember yeast is a living thing, so it will multiply.

It start with 1 cel that is in half an hour 2 then half an hour later 4 etc.
In 24 hours it will be a multitude of the sachet you added.

If you add 1 sachet it will be doubled in an hour or so.
So you only speed up the process a bit. And that is just a tiny bit.

Yeast will stop multiplying if there are a few million cells in every CC and there is no way you could have added that amount.

Luc


----------



## JohnT

I agree with all above. Add more yeast just means that you will stand a better chance at a good fermentation.


----------



## jet

I use the entire sachet of yeast for a 1gl batch, while my buddy divides his. It doesn't seen to make a difference.


----------



## qassemi

Thank you all! I had the same problem. I added about 40 grams of Cake yeast solved in sugare-filled water to 40 litres of grape juice. Whn I open up my gallon I smell something sour. Do u think it will go after I cyphon the wine? I haven't tasted it yet.
Mohsen-Iran


----------



## xcaret

I posted this thread a few months back . Just to update things I bottled the wine ( racked ) only once .. right from the fermenting stage to the bottles . I poured it all through a pillow case first then filled the bottles . good stuff. and 13 percent alchol. I'm doing some manchu berries ( those horrible sour red berrys) now ,and sofar so good . I'm only letting them ferment for a month as the alchol content was already above 12 % a week ago. I guess following directions on racking several times , acid content and all the rest of it might be better but so far I made pineapple wine , and grape juice wine , and only waited 30 days, both tasted good to me..


----------



## Roberta Eagan

Thank you all for your help. I thought I added too much yeast to. But after getting on this site and reading I see that I'm fine.
However my strawberry wine has a strong smell. Its about the 8th month am I ok


----------



## JohnT

describe what that smell is like. Is it like rotten eggs?


----------

